# Need help with my Casablanca Ceiling Fan now making noise



## mystiky (Apr 18, 2011)

I have owned the Casablanca Stealth Fan model 3211a (using the XLP-2000 motor with IntelliTouch control system model W62) for 4+ years now. It was performing without any problems until about two weeks ago.

http://www.hansenwholesale.com/ceilingfans/casablanca/model.asp?ProdNo=3211A

It suddenly started to make a noise, which prompted me to speak to Casablanca, read the manual and etc. I followed their suggestions to tighten the nuts that hold the fan motor (located just below the canopy). They were not loose, so I decided to remove the light bulb, disconnect the electrical connection to the light and then finally the two aluminum plates (one of them being the Glass Holder and the other one - I will call it 2nd Plate from now on - which is between the motor and where the Glass Holder mounts on to with 3 screws. The photo attached shows a close-up of the what I am seeing.

I have circled in GREEN color the spots where one can clearly see where contact is being made between 2nd Plate and the 5-segmented fan body. That is what I think was making contact, which created the noise.
I decided to insert 3 millimeter spacers to increase the gap between the small duralumin mounting flange and the 2nd Plate (you can see the silver-colored flange where I circled in RED). This way, there would be more space between 2nd Plate and the 5-segment fan body. After putting everything back together, the fan ran perfectly fine and quite. After about 6 hours, unfortunately, the same noise re-started again.

I then again removed everything and started to run the fan without any plates on it (just the way you see it in the photo). It ran fine for about 30 minutes and then a different but horrible noise started to appear. Imagine a train pulling into a station and hitting the breaks. That squealing sound is exactly what I am now hearing and I cannot figure out where and how it is coming from. BTW: The fan even with the noise is spinning at full speed and all speed controls are working.

Two question that I have are these: Inside the RED circle, there is a small black pipe which is just below the silver duralumin mounting flange with the 3 screw openings, which hold the 2nd Plate. Could it be that the motor has somehow shifted upwards and has caused the small black pipe into contact with the 5-segment fan body? Also, how is the duralumin mounting flange fastened to the bottom of the motor?

Please make sure you click on the photo (to make it bigger), so you can clearly see my color markings.

I am really lost for answers and before spending money to call in an expert would like to know if any of you have an idea of what maybe is going on.
Thank you!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Strange, as Casblanca Stealth is an excellent quality high end ceiling fan that usually last for many years in my opinion. 

I really don't know what else you can do. You seem to have tried all the usual troubleshooting procedures. They usually come with a 5 year warantee on motor, limited lifetime on everything else. Sounds like motor windings/transformer is getting ready to fail. Just a thought.

If no success getting it working right or before you call in a pro/void the warantee, etc., try talking to the maufacturer about their repair/replacement policy. Explain to them that you have followed their advice with no success and what the next step should be. Just a suggestion.

Others will be along shortly with more advice/suggestions.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bearings are usually first to go, if the fan is let to run 24/7. Especially if the environment is really dusty or you have pets.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have one of those. Fortunately it has run fine (except the time the glass cover jammed and I could not get it off - but that's another story) I looked on the web for a cut-away to see what is in there, but could not find anything. I did find this link that was interesting: http://www.merchantcircle.com/blogs...2754/2009/3/Casablanca-Fan-Repair-Part/190365

See the "Flywheel" picture. That rather looks like what is visible in your photo. There is a link there on "Flywheel replacement instructions". The interesting part is that it seems to say the cap (??) is pressed on. That's a red flag to me --- because if they missed by even half a thousanths of an inch on that press fit, something could be loose. Not saying if that's your problem or how this can even help, but just trying to give any help I can.


----------



## mystiky (Apr 18, 2011)

*update to the noise issue*

Thank you all for your informative replies and sorry for my silence as I had to go away on a week-long business trip.

Earlier today, I took the fan off from the ceiling, took apart everything that I could and it was very clear for me to see that the flywheel was not making any contact and the black cap was not loose. Nothing had shifted.

I then decided to hookup and run the fan placed on my sturdy ladder (without the fan blades) and run it. The attached photo shows my setup.
After about 5-10 minutes of running, the horrible noise came back and this to me means only one thing: I need to replace the XLP-2000 motor as it seems like the bearings are starting to fail.

This is indeed strange as that for the 4+ years that I had the fan, I must had only been running it for not more than 150 hours per year as I have a split-air AC system in the house and that does a wonderful cooling job. Also, I don't live on the right on ocean water and none of my other electronic devices have ever failed like that (meaning, no salt exposure in the air which helps along quicker corrosion and etc..)

Luckily for me, I do have a life-time warranty with this XLP-2000 motor (except all labor needs to be paid by me). Casablanca told me that only an authorized repair sharp can confirm that I need a replacement motor and only they could install it. Kind of sucks but I guess it is still cheaper than buying a whole new fan, right?

Thank you all again for ALL your input, which at least allowed me to get brave in trying to find out as much as I could about my situation.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, it's better than buying a new one. They are high end excellent ceiling fans that usually last a very long time. Very reputable company, glad they are going to help you out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## lazycontractor (Jul 28, 2014)

What is a good place to get cheap fans on the market? Anyone know any good whole salers???


----------



## mystiky (Apr 18, 2011)

I felt that a final follow-up was needed as I got the fan back from the technician. After all of the drama, the fly wheel WAS the culprit. He said that it might had not been properly set from the start (at the factory) as I brought up to him the fact that in 4 years I must had used it a total of 400-450 hours. He said that the Allen-wrench screw that was holding the flywheel was literally jammed, and it took a great force to get it loose so he could reset the flywheel. No parts needed changing.

In any case, thank you all. Yes, the whole process cost me $100, but at least I have my beautiful and QUIET fan back!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Happy endings are always nice. :yes: Glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## birdboyee (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello! I too have a Casablanca Stealth fan. However, its model # 32G12R. I too believed it was a flywheel issue, and confirmed so when I removed the blades, and spun the flywheel, only to see it wobble. I just ordered a replacement flywheel (I hope its the right one) from Ebay item number 181421955972 today 11-17-2015. In the meantime, I'm trying to figure out how to remove the metal piece to remove flywheel? Any ideas?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!

- Rudy


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Kind of an old thread, if you start a new one of your own you will get better results.

Looks like it's threaded. Have you tried unscrewing it?

There may also be an Allen head setscrew that needs to be loosened so it can slide off and on. I don't see one in the pic, but look closely with a flashlight all around the metal piece with the arrows pointing to it in the pic, as it will be small and hard to see. 

May also be some kind of locking clip on the shaft itself as well that can be removed with a flat tip screwdriver or needlenose pliers.


----------

